# Confused!? Is 16 weeks 4 months pregnant??



## 30thMarch2010

On tuesday i will be 16 weeks pregnant, i was trying to work out how many months that makes me.

If you go by my due date i will be 4 months on the 23rd of October (im due 23rd of March).

But if you go by weeks 16 is four months, that will be 6th of October.

What do you go by? I would rather tell people how many months i am rather than weeks, it gets confusing when you get further along.

The more i think about it the more it confuses me lol...i am not good with numbers!hahas


----------



## MummyToAmberx

If you go by lunar months, you are 4 months pregnant. Going by lunar months is saying that pregnancy is 10 months long and each month is 4 weeks. If you decide to go by calendar months then you are 3.8 months pregnant because some months have more than 4 weeks. To figure out the calendar months, you just divide 40 weeks by the number of weeks you are pregnant. Since pregancy is actually 9.5 months long because you add the two weeks with it before you actually got pregnant, you take 9.5 and divide it by the number you got from dividing 40 by the number of weeks you are. So...at 16 weeks pregnant, it will be 40/16 = 2.5. 9.5/2.5 = 3.8 calendar months pregnant


----------



## Seity

Weeks 1-4 you are in your 1st month
Weeks 4-8 = 2nd month
Weeks 9-13 = 3rd month
Weeks 14-17 = 4th month
Weeks 18-21 = 5th month
Weeks 22-26 = 6th month
Weeks 27-30 = 7th month
Weeks 31-35 = 8th month
Weeks 36-40 = 9th month

https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html


----------



## alibaba24

Seity said:


> Weeks 1-4 you are in your 1st month
> Weeks 4-8 = 2nd month
> Weeks 9-13 = 3rd month
> Weeks 14-17 = 4th month
> Weeks 18-21 = 5th month
> Weeks 22-26 = 6th month
> Weeks 27-30 = 7th month
> Weeks 31-35 = 8th month
> Weeks 36-40 = 9th month
> 
> https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html

im technically 5 months :happydance:


----------



## amazed

i just say 4 months lol


----------



## xpinkness87x

wow im 5 months too!! i thought i was 4 till tomorrow haha x


----------



## ellie27

Seity said:


> Weeks 1-4 you are in your 1st month
> Weeks 4-8 = 2nd month
> Weeks 9-13 = 3rd month
> Weeks 14-17 = 4th month
> Weeks 18-21 = 5th month
> Weeks 22-26 = 6th month
> Weeks 27-30 = 7th month
> Weeks 31-35 = 8th month
> Weeks 36-40 = 9th month
> 
> https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html

So, if you are 19wks you are IN your 5th month - but you are only 4 months pregnant.


----------



## Ell87

I usually tell people in weeks, even if they ask in months. I wont say I'm 6 months until the 7th of October, as then there will be exactly 3 months till my EDD.


----------



## Seity

ellie27 said:


> Seity said:
> 
> 
> Weeks 1-4 you are in your 1st month
> Weeks 4-8 = 2nd month
> Weeks 9-13 = 3rd month
> Weeks 14-17 = 4th month
> Weeks 18-21 = 5th month
> Weeks 22-26 = 6th month
> Weeks 27-30 = 7th month
> Weeks 31-35 = 8th month
> Weeks 36-40 = 9th month
> 
> https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html
> 
> So, if you are 19wks you are IN your 5th month - but you are only 4 months pregnant.Click to expand...

At 19 weeks, you could say you are in your 5th month if people ask. Or because you're near the middle say 4 1/2 months if you're more comfortable with that. At 16 weeks I prefer to say I'm 4 months pregnant. It's really up to you how you want to phrase it, but at 14 weeks, I'd probably have said I've just started my 4th month.


----------



## x-li-x

i just look at my ticker when i was in box 1 i said i was in my first , 2nd box 2nd ect... so not i say im in my 4th month , dont know if thats right but thats how i do it lol. i normally just say weeks though seems to be easier x


----------



## sineady

*Its all confusing to me lol i just tell people hoe many weeks i am && then they can work it out for themselves lol*


----------



## sobersadie

If people ask me i just tell them how many weeks i am rather than months coz everyone counts them different. In months i went by due date 24th October so every month before that on the 24th was 8, 7, 6 etc. Your not 4 months at 16 weeks coz theres not 4 weeks in a month (28 days) theres 30 or 31 so it knocks it out a bit.


----------



## bexie1985

x-li-x said:


> i just look at my ticker when i was in box 1 i said i was in my first , 2nd box 2nd ect... so not i say im in my 4th month , dont know if thats right but thats how i do it lol. i normally just say weeks though seems to be easier x

how many weeks do u have to be to move into box 5? xx


----------



## Stinkyloo

I worked out the following...

1 month = 4w 3d

2 months = 8w 6d

3 months = 13w 2d

4 months = 17w 5d

5 months = 22w 1d

6 months = 26w 4d

7 months = 31w 0d

8 months = 35w 3d

9 months = 39w 6d

Hope that's helpful!


----------



## Pooky

sobersadie said:


> If people ask me i just tell them how many weeks i am rather than months coz everyone counts them different. In months i went by due date 24th October so every month before that on the 24th was 8, 7, 6 etc. Your not 4 months at 16 weeks coz theres not 4 weeks in a month (28 days) theres 30 or 31 so it knocks it out a bit.

This how I do it too :thumbup:


----------



## kaydrian7

lol I was wondering the same thing as I sat and thought to myself wait that doesn't add up. I just tell people in weeks and let them figure it out on their own.


----------



## pinkclaire

I have no idea how many months I am either! Its really confusing isnt is!


----------



## new mummy h

i say i months as ppl cant always work it out lol!! and 6 months sounds longer than 24 weeks lol!!:Dx


----------



## MissTanya

30thMarch2010 said:


> On tuesday i will be 16 weeks pregnant, i was trying to work out how many months that makes me.
> 
> If you go by my due date i will be 4 months on the 23rd of October (im due 23rd of March).
> 
> But if you go by weeks 16 is four months, that will be 6th of October.
> 
> What do you go by? I would rather tell people how many months i am rather than weeks, it gets confusing when you get further along.
> 
> The more i think about it the more it confuses me lol...i am not good with numbers!hahas

Heya!! We are due on the same day! How exciting.

I worked it out by dividing 52 weeks into 12 months. Then multiplied that by 15 weeks (which we are this week) and it came out at 3.4 months. If you do it by 16 weeks, it came out at 3.6 months. So I just tell people I am 3 and a half months.


----------



## WTTMommy

I tell people who have had a baby in the last few years in weeks. Friends who have never been pregnant get confused though lol, so I tell them in months.

I go by 4 weeks = 1 month. At 16 weeks I said 4 months, at 18 weeks I told people I was just over 4 months. I will be 20 weeks on Tuesday and I will start saying I'm 5 months. I know it's a little off, but I doubt others keep count anyway. 

Between weeks 36-40, I will say I'm 9 months. I will not, however, say I'm 10 months at week 40 :haha: This is the only exception.


----------



## _Vicky_

haha I say 'just over halfway' or 'am due in Feb' if I am talking to mums or people with a pregnancy knowledge or interest I use weeks.


----------



## amy16323

Seity said:


> Weeks 1-4 you are in your 1st month
> Weeks 4-8 = 2nd month
> Weeks 9-13 = 3rd month
> Weeks 14-17 = 4th month
> Weeks 18-21 = 5th month
> Weeks 22-26 = 6th month
> Weeks 27-30 = 7th month
> Weeks 31-35 = 8th month
> Weeks 36-40 = 9th month
> 
> https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancylength.html

thanks for that !!that helped


----------



## Mitsuko

I use months like I use years... I would never say "I'm in my 31st year" but "I'm 30"! So I say I'm 5.5 months pregnant.


----------



## Tricks26

You lot have just made my brain hurt !! lol


----------



## RSbabe

Ooo so 4 months then...i prefer to go in weeks.


----------

